# Mosquito creek muzzleloader hunt



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a hunt there on 1/14 in zone c parking lot 7. Wondering if anybody has any info on hunting there? Can you take a climbing tree stand? Thanx


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes you can take your climber and also make sure you have good boots its very wet there and all look on my map and see if i have been to parking lot 7 .


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have hunted zone C a few times in different lots. I will check to see what I have on file.


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

I was drawn for the same day
Zone C
Lot 14
So any information for both areas would be awesome
Thanks



slashbait said:


> I have a hunt there on 1/14 in zone c parking lot 7. Wondering if anybody has any info on hunting there? Can you take a climbing tree stand? Thanx


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

All send you a PM with my phone number to call me for both of you as i have been to both spots .


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

They used to let you chose your spot but changed that years back, was bummed when I could not go where I wanted to when I finally got picked again 8 years ago. No deer that time.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Just north of lot 7 is the main creek channel and some good wetlands. Their is also a buffer of hardwoods between the swamp and the field where your going to park and walk in. When we youth hunted that zone the deer seemed to use that section of woods pretty good as they would be pushed back and forth between unit B and C

Good luck and let us know how your hunt goes

As mentioned its really wet in this area knee high boots are suggested

This map really isn't up to date. the area east of parking lot 5 was timbered a couple years ago


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

That’s where deer cross N Park Ave, just above peck leach rd


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Good luck Tomorrow slashbait and sboo !


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

0utwest said:


> Good luck Tomorrow slashbait and sboo !


Thanx!


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you for all your help, I will let you know how we do


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

Also thank you DH56 for the PM as well


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

Saw a lot of deer but didn't score, 3 bucks, spike and 2 basket racks and just couldn't make it happen on a doe.


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

How did it go for you slashbait?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Shoo we did not score either! To funny the area in that thin woods in are section is a well known spot. Between the 4 hunters in are spot and 4 in 13, 6 of them were posted in line in that strip. I had shot a buck second day of archery this year, so I was there to help brother in law to get a decent buck. I walked whole day. My BIL wound up being most westerly guy in that line. The bummer was there was no pressure from B. So the deer only ran east to west. He wound up seeing 11 does and half racked 8. I wound up seeing over 30 deer, including 2 decent 8s.really got to know that area. Walked complete south woods and woods across swamp on north side.
By far the place to be in are area would have been high point about a 1/4 way from west end of south woods . Deer were piled in there bedded. Thinking they were eating all that green grass south of those woods. even pushed deer ran that high spot.
On north side of that swamp there was outrageous huge rubs and a lot of turkey droppings! Strange thing about that side, only bumped 1 deer from west rd to east tip of swamp? I’m betting in fall that would be the place to be.I think we had no shows in lots above and bellow us? Out of 8 hunters I new of, 3 does were shot. Had great time and thanx for all the info you guys on here gave me!


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

We didn't see as many deer as you guys, maybe 15 or 20 total between the 2 of us. There where 2 younger gentleman that walked all day in our section, I am not sure if it helped or hurt. They pretty much kept walking the same section of woods on the south side of the cut corn that our parking area was in. That walked it back and forth pretty much all day. Some deer did come from zone D into C watched them cross the road. No deer killed in our area that I saw, the 2 young guys walked over from parking lot 15 and stayed all day. The other 2 guys in our area left at noon.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

sboo said:


> We didn't see as many deer as you guys, maybe 15 or 20 total between the 2 of us. There where 2 younger gentleman that walked all day in our section, I am not sure if it helped or hurt. They pretty much kept walking the same section of woods on the south side of the cut corn that our parking area was in. That walked it back and forth pretty much all day. Some deer did come from zone D into C watched them cross the road. No deer killed in our area that I saw, the 2 young guys walked over from parking lot 15 and stayed all day. The other 2 guys in our area left at noon.





sboo said:


> We didn't see as many deer as you guys, maybe 15 or 20 total between the 2 of us. There where 2 younger gentleman that walked all day in our section, I am not sure if it helped or hurt. They pretty much kept walking the same section of woods on the south side of the cut corn that our parking area was in. That walked it back and forth pretty much all day. Some deer did come from zone D into C watched them cross the road. No deer killed in our area that I saw, the 2 young guys walked over from parking lot 15 and stayed all day. The other 2 guys in our area left at noon.


Now that you say that, I should have crossed to B and push back south side of swamp. From past control hunts were you can’t do that, it didn’t cross my mind.


----------



## osubuckihound (Jun 11, 2013)

slashbait said:


> Now that you say that, I should have crossed to B and push back south side of swamp. From past control hunts were you can’t do that, it didn’t cross my mind.


Thank you all for helping Slashbait and I out with getting some intel on the area. Even though we were not successful it was a great experience. 

Thank you Slashbait for all the walking you did and trying to push a shooter buck to me. It means a lot. Till next season!!!!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Anybody find out the total kill for the day ??


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

There really wasn't a ton of shooting, if I where to guess. Less than 30 killed and 30 is probably a high number


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Every year is different on that hunt. Theone thing that always helps is cold and snow..

Good to see ll the advice given from others trying to help


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

For sure, Outwest & DH56 put me & my partner right on them for sure. I certainly appreciate you guys taking the time to reach out and help. Thank you so much again!!!!!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Glad you had a good hunt and hope i can draw there again someday !


----------



## Rchery=life (4 mo ago)

0utwest,
I seen on the forum that you know mosquito very well. My daughter has a hunt this Saturday in zone B lot 4 and wanted to know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

All send you a PM with my phone number so you can call me ,


----------

